# Giving up Coffee...



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I've got a few autoimmune diseases and my specialist is trying to get me to slowly move to a more PH balanced diet. I've managed to give up the wheat, alcohol, meat and sugar and the next thing to go is the coffee.

I'm struggling a bit (a lot) with giving it up. So much else has gone that I treasure my coffee moments - the ritual of the espresso maker and the tiny cups - and we do spend rather a lot of time in cafes in various countries where coffee is the local way.

I did a Google search last night and was horrified to find how bad coffee is for healthy people never mind those of us whose immune systems have been compromised. That has helped a little in the decision making but I just wondered if anyone here had taken the plunge and knocked coffee on the head, how hard it was and what benefits you found?

Thanking you.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Does that include decaf??
I was advised some time ago to give up sugar and caffeine and have since used decaf and sweeteners and found it very easy to do.
I also have to say it wasn't my doctor who advised this and when I told him, he smiled and said that giving up caffeine would in no way help my condition. :?


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, decaf coffee is out too I'm afraid. Caffeine is only one of the chemicals in coffee that do me damage - there are plenty of others. 

Decaf coffee usually has the caffeine extracted from it by a chemical called trichloroethylene, which is also toxic. If you're lucky enough to find one that has been decaffed by water extraction then that's usually much better for you.

On top of the autoimmune diseases I also have osteoporosis and need all the calcium I can get. Coffee is acid based and I'm using my calcium reserves in an attempt to neutralise it. All in all it's not good for me - but I really don't want to give it up!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Andy has some health problems and while waiting for specialists l took matters into my own hands and have changed his diet totally drink wise first got him onto decaff,
then smaller spoons 
then milk before hot water poured onto the grains 
then pointed out that the same chemicals that decaff the coffee are used in the laundry industry 
He is now on about 2 coffees a day and the rest of the time marmite, l shall work on all coffee over the next couple of months. 
It has made a difference on filling in a diet problem l was trying to plug on his change over to the new diet :lol:


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I love coffee too - and try to limit my intake. I've tried a couple of times to give it up, but I get an absolutely stinking headache - withdrawal symptoms, I suppose. I now drink just one cup, first thing in the morning, then try to stick to green tea for the rest of the day. If I was going to try to give it up completely, I think I'd try weaning myself off it gradually.
Good luck! Coffee really is one of life's pleasures.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Ain't that the truth.

I've had a bit of a think about this and I'm feeling a bit ashamed that I'm struggling so much with it - especially when you consider what some poor souls have to put up with to feel well.

I think I'm going to bite the bullet and put the coffee, the espresso maker and the filter jug out to the bin in the morning. 

Cold turkey.

I'll keep you posted.

Thanks to all who replied - all much appreciated.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> Andy has some health problems and while waiting for specialists l took matters into my own hands and have changed his diet totally drink wise first got him onto decaff,
> then smaller spoons
> then milk before hot water poured onto the grains
> then pointed out that the same chemicals that decaff the coffee are used in the laundry industry
> ...


Well done you! I could do with a 'you' in my life!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Jackie Andy is now no alcohol, makes our bread so no preservatives etc, no cow milk or as little as possible, only goat milk and cheese and butter, coffee as stated, high fibre, low fat chicken, fish or pork (white meat) lot veg and some fruit but not to much like orange as high acid, l will pass on the comment on coffee and acid is interesting thanks, He says is determined to stick to it as he feels so much better. 

He is now putting on weight and digesting his food gets only odd hypoglucose episodes and since goats products no bloating, but still gets very tired and carries the glucose tablets round with him...is meant to take the glucometer round but forgets a lot of the time grrrrrr 
He still need diet tweeking but getting there and thankfully he sees specialist in couple of weeks,


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Try Caro as a coffee substitue. It's based on barley and chicory. Get it in Holland and Barretts. 
My friends who are mormons and avoid caffeine introduced me to it.
I find it quite pleasant.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I love coffee, limited to five a day decaff.
Tried to give up whiskey, cream cakes, red wine, cheese, sex, failed on all counts..
A little bit of everything in moderation. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe you should look up the benefits of coffee, before feeling guilty about drinking it. It's good for the brain, helps stave off memory loss, helps prevent type 2 diabetes, etc. and as far as I know has no proven bad affects. The current rage is to clean you body of everything, but that too has not been proven one way or the other. I think it's mostly psychological - the placebo affect. You need to read this: http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/features/coffee-new-health-food

Now just enjoy your cup a jo


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

I can never understand why we in this country are always being told that coffee is bad for us. South & North Americans along with most Europeans and Scandinavians drink more than we do and they're not dropping like flies! Perhaps it's something else in the British life-style that is at fault?


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I gave up coffee, tea, and all things with caffine in it about 10 years .

I been suffering from digestive problems for a while and it was probably the best thing I have ever done.

If I want a hot drink know I have Ovaltine Chocolate light, which seems to have the same relaxing feeling without the caffine.

By far the best thing is the opportunity to knock all the smug gits who pay vast amounts for a Costa, which to me is the McDonalds of the Hot Drinks world!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I've cut down to one proper coffee in the morning, and then de-caf Yorkshire tea for the day. That was from a strong coffee or tea every half hour or so, and feel much better for it. I hate sweetners (aspartine headache anyone?!), and don't like many "diet" alternatives, but de-caf Yorkshire is lovely 

I did have a phase of green tea, which I do like if its not too strong, but I believe thats fairly full of caffeine too?


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I was having digestive problems, too, and feel much better for reducing my coffee intake.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You can find almost anything to support or disprove an idea that some food or drink is good or bad for you, especially on the internet!

As far as we know, most responsible medical studies done on the subject have found that coffee drinkers tend to be healthier than non-coffee drinkers.

There are lots of auto-immune disorders, they are all different and can't be put in one basket and treated the same, but it is unlikely that coffee has much to do with any of them.

Coffee can be harmful if it is boiled, so filter coffee is better than boiled, percolated or instant. Decaf has no particular benefit unless coffee keeps you awake; the obvious answer to this is not to drink coffee too late in the day!

Coffee, along with alcohol and especially tea, can cause indigestion or acid reflux. We now only drink filter coffee with breakfast, and we don't drink tea at all. Still drink a glass or two of red wine with dinner, but that's supposed to be good for you, right? Though I'm sure there's plenty of people on the internet to tell you it's deadly.

Perhaps the worst thing for your health is worrying about it all the time? As Dave says above, everything you enjoy in moderation!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

P.S. forgot to say, avoid Marmite! It's full of salt, which is very bad!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Great thanks Easyrider *sighs* here is me thinking good got him off coffee and now l see that l am a Marmite hater so to me the stuff is like cyanide :lol: Eish ....oh well Andy can do as is doing for now till he sees the specialist l have a feeling he will also see a couple of others before it is all sorted so long as he is better than he was for me that is a good start.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

bulawayolass said:


> Great thanks Easyrider *sighs* here is me thinking good got him off coffee and now l see that l am a Marmite hater so to me the stuff is like cyanide :lol: Eish ....oh well Andy can do as is doing for now till he sees the specialist l have a feeling he will also see a couple of others before it is all sorted so long as he is better than he was for me that is a good start.


Sorry about the Marmite! You could try herbal teas - I like peppermint, OH likes ginger. Neither have caffein or tannin in them, and you drink them without milk. If you do suffer from indigestion, insomnia or "nerves", chamomile is very good (though it's an acquired taste, tastes better if you use 2 bags per cup).


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

HAH beat you to it Easyriders. Got him some Roibus the same evening as last post and he loves it (redbush) it isnt a tea but used like one, no caffeine lot antioxidants


----------



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

OMG, why is it that people or specialists say dont do this etc,
Everything in life is fine in moderation...............but not in excess!
I'm a ex research chemist for a pharmaceutical giant and now a Paramedic. Enjoy a coffee when you wake up just dont have loads. By the way tea has more caffeine.Decaff has poosibly more non"nice" chemicals in it due to the process.
C'est La Vie


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Raptor l love my normal coffee and now Andy is off it l am going back to normal yup l know about tea v coffee & caffeine and chemicals but for some folks coffee as other foods/drink can have a negative effect. 
Many of Andys problems have defiantly improved and regards not having coffee he says he honestly loves the marmite or redbush more than coffee, however if out (like yesterday) he will have a coffee in a cafe or at a friends house, he is sensible not fanatical and l keep telling him in moderation he will be fine. He has said even if told he can go back to what he was eating feels better for new diet so sticking. 

I love some foods occasionally and being very late in the other night we got a pizza that is now off any menu with Andy he was bloated and groaning in pain


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I used to drink gallons of coffee as a sales rep - coffee at every visit and on the road.Specialist told me to switch to decaf to help with a Tinnitus problem and it certainly has helped.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

is coffee that bad for you?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*gas*

I found this


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> I hate sweetners (aspartine headache anyone?!), ?


I didn't know that, and I have been using sweetners for about 2 years. I have been having nagging headaches for some time now (I have even been to the Doctors about them), and as a result of this post, I stopped taking sweetners.

I don't know if its coincidence, but the headaches have gone, and I feel much better 

So thanks very much for posting this info, much appreciated.

But I still have 2 cups of strong coffee in the morning!


----------

